# Ideas for Creating a "Haunted House Living Room"???



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

We decorate our living room every year...with yards and yards of creepy cloth. We hang it from the ceiling, drape it along curtain rods, over backs of chairs and sofas and tack it around door frames so that it hangs down over the entrance. We also use it as a table cloth for our treat tables and line shelves with it as a great base for apothecary jars. We got most of it at Canadian Tire (eh), but also found lots at Spirit Halloween (a little pricey). I consider it an investment as we can use it year after year in everything from decorating to costumes. I tried making my own using cheese cloth and black dye...never again! 
It is a great way to cover large areas cheaply, plus you can hang every creepy crawly you have from the stuff. I even have black cushions that I cover with it...looks excellent. Good Luck!!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Another great touch is to go to your local goodwill or salvation army and buy a bunch of white sheets to cover your furniture with to give the look of an abandoned house.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you wanting to decorate your room or turn your room into a haunted house maze? On first read I was thinking you wanted the maze in there and I was thinking of getting some cheap boards and building free standing 'trees' to hook your sheets to for walls.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Is there a particular theme you want to go with? Victorian, backwoods, gory, etc?


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

also, maybe change out your regular light bulbs to the flickering kind of bulbs


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Use lots of silverplate serving pieces, candelabras, hang a dracula's cape over the back of one of the dining room chairs, black roses for centerpiece, fake fruit bowl with severed hand coming out of it, spiderwebs, scary portraits...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Sally and I started our Halloween madness with a party and decorating the Living room 15 years ago. I used to hang fish nets from the ceiling and cover it with webs and hand stuff. That only worked until we painted and then I was told no holes in the walls.

So I built a light wooden frame with 1"x3" pine furring strips that fits the perimeter of the room. It also has cross member beams that run across the ceiling. It's all labeled and bolts and screws together. We hang the fish nets from the top braces and the walls are decorated with cut and custom fitted camo nets. 

It's perfect for hanging and hiding wires and lights. It also lets us hang decorations from the walls without making a mess. It sets up and breaks down in a few hours.

Here's one corner of the room.










The clock and the fireplace are props but everything around and behind them are the backdrop camo nets covered with Halloween crap. LOL


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

How about a seance, fortune teller, or old-fashioned home funeral viewing theme? Any of those would logically be held in a living room area. The funeral viewing would have the advantage of allowing you to take full advantage of the dining room table with gifts of food for the family, etc. - and as *Paint it Black* can tell you, I'm full of ideas for creepy foodstuffs. 

At the risk of tipping my hand  I've been considering doing a "Coming out of the coffin" themed event, a vampire celebration held by the undead to welcome newly made vamps into their ranks. Think wake-meets-graduation. That kind of theme would also lend itself well to such a setting.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spider webs!*

How about spider webs? esp with those high ceilings ! Here's something I bought at grandin road...D116148 in promotions code should help for free shipping...It was on the back of my catalog I received. Also consider beef netting for spider webs...http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I did the Funeral Parlour in the living room a couple of years ago and did the morgue in the garage. You could do that with your black light thing. Have a crazy Dr. out there with a body, tubes, jars of hearts and such. You could work it around your beer pong area. It would look really scary with the lights. And I agree with lots of creepy cloth and spider webs and sheets to cover the furniture.


















My guest of honor, Stella, "Dr. G" and her table of goodies.


----------

